# Rig run saturday to sunday if weather holds



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Hoping too make a run to Appomattox leaving mid day saturday coming back before dark Sunday. Oddly enough I have a full boat already which is rare but if anyone wanted to buddy boat the offer is there. 

I hope the weekend weather turns out as nice as it is today out there.


----------

